# bank dividends cut



## barryl (15 Nov 2008)

how long will it be before the banks start paying out dividents again?


----------



## Towger (16 Nov 2008)

barryl said:


> how long will it be before the banks start paying out dividents again?


 
Well, as it was but to me by an employee of BOI:

A. Not for a few years, until the current situation is well over.

B. The goverment bail us out, forget about any dividends for the foreseeable future and beyond...


----------



## Spondulicks (31 Jan 2009)

If the Government gives them a big cash injection, ie a big subsidy, then you should see that flow through within a year or two.

Champions of capitalism!


----------

